# Petition for an investigation into rvon's death



## DoctorApocalypse (Aug 28, 2014)

As some of you may be aware, last Friday rvon (Andrew Kerezman) was hit by a truck as he was crossing the street in Grand Junction, CO, dying later at the hospital from severe head trauma. The details surrounding the actual truck impact are sketchy at best with reports saying the truck was swerving to avoid something, but suffice it to say the cops let the truck driver walk and aren't conducting an investigation because Drew was "just a travelling kid." This is bullshit and so Drew's family and friends are trying several things to get the cops to start an investigation including starting a petition: http://www.petitions24.com/to_protect_and_serve

Please go sign so we can try and find out what actually happened.


----------



## Tude (Aug 28, 2014)

That is bullshit - I'm in! And I will send this off to my several bicycle forums, conspiracy sites as well as, ahem yes I'm quite visible still on Facebook - who also have issues with vehicles and how accidents are handled by the police (basically ignored).

btw - thanks for posting!


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeremy would probably be taken a bit more serious if he kept "dumpsta love" out of his signatures in his letters to the officials


----------

